# My Toys



## Johnwa (Aug 26, 2017)

I'm set up at the TOM makeathon.  Its probably the only chance to post a picture that makes me look organized.


----------



## DPittman (Aug 26, 2017)

Its hard to be organized AND productive!  LOL


----------



## CalgaryPT (Aug 27, 2017)

Is that actual _clear_ workspace I see? 

I have read about such things in books, and been told it truly existed in lands far, far away...but have never seen it before.


----------



## Bofobo (Sep 1, 2017)

looks shinny like new ... does it smell oil fresh to?


----------



## Johnwa (Sep 2, 2017)

TOM had a warehouse rented for the makeathon.  I had one of the loading docks all to myself.  It was nice to have lots of room to move about in.  My own shop,  well that's a totally different story.


----------

